

Show HN: RebilderU – Learn with a near perfect memory - noble12
http://www.rebilderu.com

======
henryw
This starts off similar to the "mind palace" from the BBC TV series Sherlock
Holmes. And gets very detailed and interesting.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci)

From the site:

Step 1 - Find a place: We start by preparing your spatial memory. To do this,
you need to choose an actual place or building that you’re very familiar with.
This could be your home, work, school, or any place that you can close your
eyes and imagine or "see" in detail ...

------
klewelling
There is a book called "Moonwalking with Einstein" that talks about memory
techniques in a very readable and entertaining way.

This site looks to be based on the same techniques (Memory Palace AKA Method
of Loci) that are described in the book.

~~~
noble12
Great book. "The Art of Memory" by Frances Yates is also a fascinating read.
Chronicles the memory palace technique along its entire 2300 year history in
popular culture.

------
notduncansmith
If there's no charge for the first two weeks, why make me enter my payment
information? Just lock me out after the trial's up - if this works as
advertised, I'll plunk down my dollars in a heartbeat.

~~~
noble12
Fair point. I suppose with a such a new method the barriers to signing up need
to be as minimal as possible. Give us a few hours and we'll try to have a
trial system up by tomorrow or the weekend

------
mkdir_home
Maybe you should allow the user to test the product without having to go
through the account creation process? You have no idea how tedious it is for
me to see yet another account create form.

~~~
50shade
I disagree. Account creation is very important to building a client book of
business. There should be two options: 1) Sign up with Facebook/Google+ or 2)
Enter only first name and email address. Other information can be gathered at
a later date.

------
fiatjaf
This looks promising -- or I was misled by another one of those "weird
techniques".

~~~
noble12
The technique was used for about 2300 years and is the primary method used by
modern memory champions. Essentially, we're just simplifying the process of
using it to learn. In other words, we organize all the information logically
and make it easy to create mnemonic images, which traditionally, have been the
largest barriers to learning this way.

